# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Questions!! Whites Tree Frog

## omgitsbekahxD

Hello all, I am a new member to this forum in search of answers to a few questions that I have for my tree frog, Jeremy. 

I bought him at a local pet store about a month ago, and I've been working on making his tank perfect! it is far from there, but it has everything that he needs right now. I struggled for a while at keeping his humidity up, and eventually invested in a humidifier that has worked wonders! His humidity still isnt quite where id like it to be but it is better. It stays anywhere from 30-50%. His temperature is 80-85 degrees during the daytime and 70-75 degrees at night.

Here's where my questions start:

1) i am concerned that Jeremy may be sick. Ever since I got him, he never seemed to eat as much as I had expected. Ive only seen him eat twice, although I know crickets are disappearing at some points and most dont die in the tank. I feed him every other day, usually on the day that I dont feed there are crickets alive, or they may have perished in his water bowl. I dust the crickets with calcium and a multivitamin but I wonder how much is actually on him once he finally eats them. This didnt concern me too much until the last few days to a week, he hasn't been climbing much at all. When I first got him, he stayed on the glass practically all day. Now he lays in his leaf that is on the back of the glass. Maybe he just likes it, but I would think he'd still climb a lot too? 

2) Next, his coloring changes quite a lot. Im aware that they are known to change colors a lot but do any colors mean specific things? He is a deep purple throughout the day most of the time. When I get him out he'll turn green or blue.

3) Ive only seen him defecate one time, and he seemed to struggle. It probably took a total of 5 minutes for him to finish and it was rather large! I have no idea how large it should be but it didn't seem normal in my opinion. 

4) Jeremy acts normal when I get him out, bright eyes, hops around some, and looks content with me, but when he goes back in his tank he lays in his leaf. 

5) To end with, the last two days ive noticed that he has been burrowing some. The first night he burrowed, but when I woke up he was in his leaf and his water dish had dirt in it. Last night he burrowed all night. I thought at first he was waiting for crickets, but when I went to his tank this morning, he was still there. His water dish was clean and it appeared to me that he stays in the same spot all night.

If anyone could give me information or answers to all of these questions, it would be greatly appreciated. Ive looked for answers for a while now, getting some information but not everything that I need. Im so worried about him and id love to know that he is a healthy boy. I am looking for a vet as well (hopefully I dont actually have to go there) 
Thank you so much for reading!

I tried to attach some pictures, but on both my phone and laptop, it said that the images were invalid

----------


## Amy

We are having some technical issues with the photo uploader right now.  You can try uploading your images to a photo hosting site like photobucket and then link the URL via the uploader.

I am sorry your frog isn't feeling well.  If you could copy/paste and answer this questionnaire it would really help us figure out what is going on  :Smile:    Also, here is the link to the care sheet - Frog Forum - White's Tree Frog Care - Litoria caerulea

- try to answer as many questions as possible. 
- if you do not know an answer to a question say "I don't know" rather than leaving it blank.

QUESTIONS

1----what 'kind' of frog is it ( what species)
2----please include a photo of the frog 
3----Please include a photo of the frog's current enclosure
4----size of enclosure ( W" x D" x H" )
5----# on inhabitants - ( if there is another frog --- is there a size difference ? )
6----has or was the frog kept with a different species or with any other tank mate 
7----is there a new tank mate----was the new tank mate quarantined 
8----what is the typical humidity level
9----what temperature is maintained
10---what is, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
11---describe the enclosure lighting ( very specifically)
12---describe enclosure maintenance ( water changes, cleaning etc)
13---what kind of water is used
-----for misting
-----for the frog's soaking dish
-----is de-chlorinator used / what brand
14---material(s) used for substrate - be very specific 
15---enclosure set up:
-----if recent - describe how the enclosure was cleaned
-----plants( live or artificial) if artificial plants are used are they plastic or fabric
-----describe wood, bark , and background materials
16---when is the last time the frog ate
17---have you found poop lately
18---how often is the frog fed
19---what size feeder is given
20---what other feeders are used as treats
21---what is the frog's main food source
22---do feeders roam free in the enclosure or is the frog bowl fed
23---vitamins - what brand and how often
24---calcium - what brand and how often 
25---was the frog without calcium for any period of time
26---approximate age of the frog
27---how long have you owned the frog
28---who cared for the frog before you
29---is the frog wild caught or captive bred
30---how often the frog is handled -- are gloves used ( what kind of gloves) 
31---is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area
30---has or was the frog properly quarantined (yes or no)
-----for how long
32---has the frog been treated with any medication:
-----for what
-----name of medication
-----for how long
-----what dose 
-----was medication prescribed by a herp vet

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

Thank you! I will try my best to fill out the following:

1) Australian White Tree Frog
2) LINKS DO NOT WORK, must copy and paste 
 Face: http://s738.photobucket.com/user/omg...g.html?filters[user]=104933673&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0 
Face: http://s738.photobucket.com/user/omg...g.html?filters[user]=104933673&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=5
Body: http://s738.photobucket.com/user/omg...g.html?filters[user]=104933673&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=3
Sitting in the leaf: http://s738.photobucket.com/user/omg...g.html?filters[user]=104933673&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2 
*3) Tank is not totally the same as this photo, one plant added, and things have moved around some.
http://s738.photobucket.com/user/omg...g.html?filters[user]=104933673&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1
4) Enclosure is a 20 gallon Tall. Not sure of specific dimensions.
5) 1 frog
6) Frog has always been alone 
7) no new tank mate
8)Humidity level 30%-50%
9)Temperature: Daytime 80-85 degrees F Nighttime 70-75 degrees F
10) Using a heat lamp to keep temperature maintained
11) EXO TERRA 75W Night Heat Bulb (leave on all day and night for heat) & EXO TERRA Reptile UVB 100 daylight bulb (only on during the day)
12) Daily or every other day water changes depending on if the water has soil in it or not. Cleaning as needed, full tank clean every other week.
13) dechlorinated water used in water dish, and daily misting (2-3 times a day) Jungle brand, Start Right
14) Eco Earth substrate and terrarium moss from petco
15) Fake plants, climbing vine, wood sculpture for climbing, leaf (hard plastic?), plastic log, all rinsed throughly with hot water before adding to enclosure. All decorations are made for fish, amphibians, or reptiles.
16) frog ate one cricket today that I'm aware of. 
17) have not seen feces for at least a week
18) frog is fed every other day or every day if no signs of eating at previous feeding.
19) small-medium crickets 
20) no other food source. offered meal worms, not interested.
21) crickets are the main and only food source right now. 
22) crickets roam free in enclosure
23) Rep-Cal Herptivite Multivitamin used every feeding or every other feeding (depends on how much he eats)
24) Flukers Calcium Powder used every feeding
25) frog has always had calcium on crickets ever since I've had him
26) Around 1 Year old
27) Owned frog for about a month
28) The pet store (petco) had frog previously
29) Captive Bred
30) frog is handled every day. no gloves used
31) tank is kept in low traffic area. Cats are present, but aren't around him constantly.
32) no medication has been used

----------


## Paul

The photo links are busted. Be sure to post the "Direct" links to the photos on Photobucket. You can also click on the photo upload button and then click "From URL" and paste the direct link in there to have the photo show up in the body of the post.

----------


## Paul

I am waiting for pictures, but one thing I would do is remove uneaten crickets after 24 hours and replace with new crickets. The uneaten ones can be added back to the cricket colony so they can eat and drink and be food another day.

----------


## Frogger00

> Hello all, I am a new member to this forum in search of answers to a few questions that I have for my tree frog, Jeremy. 
> 
> I bought him at a local pet store about a month ago, and I've been working on making his tank perfect! it is far from there, but it has everything that he needs right now. I struggled for a while at keeping his humidity up, and eventually invested in a humidifier that has worked wonders! His humidity still isnt quite where id like it to be but it is better. It stays anywhere from 30-50%. His temperature is 80-85 degrees during the daytime and 70-75 degrees at night.
> 
> Here's where my questions start:
> 
> 1) i am concerned that Jeremy may be sick. Ever since I got him, he never seemed to eat as much as I had expected. Ive only seen him eat twice, although I know crickets are disappearing at some points and most dont die in the tank. I feed him every other day, usually on the day that I dont feed there are crickets alive, or they may have perished in his water bowl. I dust the crickets with calcium and a multivitamin but I wonder how much is actually on him once he finally eats them. This didnt concern me too much until the last few days to a week, he hasn't been climbing much at all. When I first got him, he stayed on the glass practically all day. Now he lays in his leaf that is on the back of the glass. Maybe he just likes it, but I would think he'd still climb a lot too?  it is possible that he is sick, as these frogs are generally very voracious eaters. It's really normal for them to stay in the exact same spot throughout the entire day, but they usually become very active at night. 
> 
> 2) Next, his coloring changes quite a lot. Im aware that they are known to change colors a lot but do any colors mean specific things? He is a deep purple throughout the day most of the time. When I get him out he'll turn green or blue. some say dark colors mean they are stressed, but I personally don't believe that. It all depends on the environment colors, stress level, and I've even heard that males change color more frequently. 
> ...


 That's really awesome that you are looking for a vet. It sounds like you are  doing a great job as a new froggie parent, so keep it up! :Smile:  



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

Thank you all!

I will be sure to remove the crickets and replace them then from now on! That makes me feel better knowing that he has a greater chance of getting his vitamins and calcium (:

I will try my best to get those pictures up after I get off work tomorrow

& the vet I've tried contacting should get back to me soon so I can find out if they take care of frogs. Fingers crossed!

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

Finally got the photos up! I hope they are helpful. 

Tank: 

Face: 

Back: 

In his leaf:

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

Also I must say that I put him in some warm water last night for five minutes. He ate one cricket that I'm aware of. He stayed up in his plants most of the night to sleep, got in his water bowl at some point, and has been in his plants all day that ive seen! 
Im thinking (and hoping) that maybe he's just constipated? Im going to check throughouly in his tank this evening to see if he has defacated and to remove the crickets from yesterday.  
Should I be feeding him every day right now or stick to the every other day thing?

----------


## Frogger00

> Also I must say that I put him in some warm water last night for five minutes. He ate one cricket that I'm aware of. He stayed up in his plants most of the night to sleep, got in his water bowl at some point, and has been in his plants all day that ive seen! 
> Im thinking (and hoping) that maybe he's just constipated? Im going to check throughouly in his tank this evening to see if he has defacated and to remove the crickets from yesterday.  
> Should I be feeding him every day right now or stick to the every other day thing?


That's good that he moved around a bit. He is quite possibly constipated. I highly suggest a honey bath. He looks a good size so every other day is probably fine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

Okay thanks! I hope that's the problem among other things that could be wrong. 
How do I prepare a honey bath?

----------


## Frogger00

> Okay thanks! I hope that's the problem among other things that could be wrong. 
> How do I prepare a honey bath?


Mix about a tablespoon and warm water in a small dish, and allow the frog to soak for 15-20 minutes. Rinse the frog after. I do this for my frogs if they haven't pooped in a while and it really helps! It also brightens up the frogs color. Good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

Sounds easy enough (: 
How often should this be done, once a day for a few days?

----------


## Frogger00

> Sounds easy enough (: 
> How often should this be done, once a day for a few days?


I only had to do it once, so I suggest trying it once and seeing how it goes. If he doesn't poop by the next day, try another bath. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

Alright, thanks so much! Hopefully that does it. Ill keep posting with updates.

----------


## irThumper

> Thank you! I will try my best to fill out the following:
> 
> 1) Australian White Tree Frog
> 2) LINKS DO NOT WORK, must copy and paste 
>  Face: http://s738.photobucket.com/user/omg...g.html?filters[user]=104933673&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0 
> Face: http://s738.photobucket.com/user/omg...g.html?filters[user]=104933673&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=5
> Body: http://s738.photobucket.com/user/omg...g.html?filters[user]=104933673&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=3
> Sitting in the leaf: http://s738.photobucket.com/user/omg...g.html?filters[user]=104933673&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2 
> *3) Tank is not totally the same as this photo, one plant added, and things have moved around some.
> ...


*Highly recommend you get your frog fecal tested when you are able to obtain a good fresh sample; if your frog is constipated I would try a warm (barely warm to your touch, check on wrist) bath with 3-4 drops of NATURAL real honey per cup (8 oz) of water. Make sure* *water goes up to frogs chin when he is sitting up, leave in bath (attended) for appx. 20 minutes then bathe him in warm bath, minus the honey, for a rinse. If he poops in the water and it's solid, fish it out right away and deposit it in a clean ziplock baggy. Write the time and date of the collection then put it in the fridge to save for the test.

Oh and welcome to FrogForum! Lol  Hope we are able to help you get your froggle feeling tip top again! 

*

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

What do they rest for in fecals? I work at a small animal hospital but we dont do exotics. Could we do the fecals sample or does it have to be done somewhere else? I will definitely try the honey bath tonight, hopefully it works (:

----------


## irThumper

> What do they rest for in fecals? I work at a small animal hospital but we dont do exotics. Could we do the fecals sample or does it have to be done somewhere else? I will definitely try the honey bath tonight, hopefully it works (:


If your clinic tests in house-- perfect! You'll be looking for strongloides, hook worms, roundworms, and protozoa (coccidia and giardia) primarily. Frogs have their own species specific types, of course, the same way cats and dogs and other creatures do, but you should be able to identify them easily enough. Would suggest a float to look for eggs, as well as a smear test, if you can get enough feces. Some of these guys go BIG so you might not have an issue with that, a gram of poo should do. Definitely looking forward to seeing your results if you do the test at your clinci, I'm trying to learn up on how to run my own tests as well, as a fresh test is much better than a week old refrigerated poo sent to a lab across the country!

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

Great! I'll be bringing a fecal sample to work then once I am able to obtain one (: 
I had no idea that frogs could have the same thing as a cat or dog, although it makes sense, I just never thought about it. 
Usually worms cause cats/dogs to have diarrhea, not get constipated. Is it possible that my frog has some type of worms that cause constipation? (assuming he is, anyway)
And if his next movement is like his last, I will definitely have enough to test it haha So it is normal for them to have a large amount of feces all at once? Also how often are they supposed to have a movement? He is my first frog (aside from when I was very young) and I don't know what normal is in that aspect.

I know there have to be many way to do this, but basically all we do to prepare a fecal test is mix "Fecal Float Solution" with a small fecal sample in a disposable cup. We put gauze over the cup and "strain" the sample into a tube (big pieces are blocked by gauze leaving only liquid in the tube.) Fill the rest of the tube with the solution, put a glass slide on top (being sure that the solution is slightly "bubbled" at the top so the slide collects whatever may be there) and put it in the spinner. At the other clinic we do the same process, but without the spinner. Either work fine as long as you give at least 10 minutes to sit which allows time for eggs, ect,  to float to the top. They then stick to the glass slide which is put under the microscope to analyze. Simple, but you must have the right equipment.

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

IrThumper, just realized that you commented on my Answers! 

I've been trying my best to keep his humidity at 50% but I don't know the best way to do so. I leave the humidifier on pretty much all day and all night. It does best on full blast, but I'm not always home to add water to it, So when I'm gone I keep it on the low setting to make sure there is still water when I come back. 

I do cycle 12 hours on and 12 hours off, or as close to that as possible. Most days I get up around the same time so the cycle is pretty close to the same times. 

As for the moss, I was told that is was good for their humidity ): I will take it out asap!

I'm unsure whether I can find those other kinds of insects, but I will look at my local pet store and see. I forgot to put that I've offered earthworms. He wasn't interested in those either so I'm not sure if he'd be interested in any other worms. He must be picky.

Are there specific kinds of feeder bowls? Crickets would jump out of regular ones. 

I was also told to use calcium at every feeding. Multivitamin 2-3 times a week. Is this wrong? 

Lastly, my frog enjoys being handled, so I do get him out for a little while to let him sit on my arm or shoulder. Not always every day, but I try to give him some time out of the tank- he sure enjoys it!  When I try to put him back, he'll climb up my arm to avoid going back in the tank. The only other time I handle him is to put him at the bottom of the tank so he knows when feeding time is. I do not put lotion on or any medication on my hands unless it is after I handle my frog. I get cuts/scratches/bites quite often since I work with animals pretty much every day so if I have an open wound I make sure that he doesn't have contact with it as well as practice good hygiene. Thanks for your input and concerns!

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

I'm still figuring out how to use this forum and have just realized that you answered after my writing! You have been very helpful in all of your information. 
It seems to me that I may have been overreacting and that Jeremy is doing fine for the most part (: 

It is looking like he may just be constipated and I'm sure that would affect his eating. I decided on putting him in a 10 gallon tank for feeding, with moist paper towels and crickets only. I also took out the moss as I didn't know how could wind up swallowing it. I know he had crickets roaming his tank at the pet store so I think that I should keep it that way, rather than using a bowl or tongs since that's not what he is used to. After all, he is around a year old and has experienced quite a few changes! 

How can I tell if he is active at night? The only evidence I know of is his water bowl having dirt in it. I have not seen him burrow since I last posted that he did, and he seems happier overall since his warm bath last night.

I'm glad to hear that his color changing is normal also, since his warm bath last night he has been climbing on his plants and has been a brighter green. I was going to do a honey bath tonight but I believe I'm going to have to wait until tomorrow. No feces in his tank that I saw, and I removed all of the crickets from his last feeding as well.

----------


## irThumper

> Great! I'll be bringing a fecal sample to work then once I am able to obtain one (: 
> I had no idea that frogs could have the same thing as a cat or dog, although it makes sense, I just never thought about it. 
> Usually worms cause cats/dogs to have diarrhea, not get constipated. Is it possible that my frog has some type of worms that cause constipation? (assuming he is, anyway)
> And if his next movement is like his last, I will definitely have enough to test it haha So it is normal for them to have a large amount of feces all at once? Also how often are they supposed to have a movement? He is my first frog (aside from when I was very young) and I don't know what normal is in that aspect.
> 
> I know there have to be many way to do this, but basically all we do to prepare a fecal test is mix "Fecal Float Solution" with a small fecal sample in a disposable cup. We put gauze over the cup and "strain" the sample into a tube (big pieces are blocked by gauze leaving only liquid in the tube.) Fill the rest of the tube with the solution, put a glass slide on top (being sure that the solution is slightly "bubbled" at the top so the slide collects whatever may be there) and put it in the spinner. At the other clinic we do the same process, but without the spinner. Either work fine as long as you give at least 10 minutes to sit which allows time for eggs, ect,  to float to the top. They then stick to the glass slide which is put under the microscope to analyze. Simple, but you must have the right equipment.


I'm still in the learning process with the parasites myself, but so far I have one frog with strongyloides who was constipated for two weeks and otherwise normal poo before that; one who has strongyloides (and antibodies for giardia but no oocysts) who was normal and now has the runs; one who was treated for coccidiosis who went from normal to runny to normal to constipated (hasn't pooped in over 2 weeks-- honey bath time!) who recently tested positive for hook worm; and two more who started normal and within three days had unformed stool and gelatinous matter, they've been treated for coccidiosis and now hook worm; one of them (they live in same tank) has recently had a normally shaped but soft poo. So you can see there's a wide range of poo possibilities where the parasites are concerned.

I've found that frogs can go after every feeding, or once a week, or longer and still seem to be perfectly normal... at the two week mark I start thinking of those honey baths if softer foods like night crawlers or wax worms aren't bringing results, though.

I think I read in a reptile article on fecals that they wait 20 minutes on the float, but everything you said is spot on for the test from what I have learned.  :Smile:   I have a supply house lined up through a Bearded Dragon site, so getting materials/equipment shouldn't be a problem.

----------


## irThumper

> I'm still figuring out how to use this forum and have just realized that you answered after my writing! You have been very helpful in all of your information. 
> It seems to me that I may have been overreacting and that Jeremy is doing fine for the most part (: 
> 
> It is looking like he may just be constipated and I'm sure that would affect his eating. I decided on putting him in a 10 gallon tank for feeding, with moist paper towels and crickets only. I also took out the moss as I didn't know how could wind up swallowing it. I know he had crickets roaming his tank at the pet store so I think that I should keep it that way, rather than using a bowl or tongs since that's not what he is used to. After all, he is around a year old and has experienced quite a few changes! 
> 
> How can I tell if he is active at night? The only evidence I know of is his water bowl having dirt in it. I have not seen him burrow since I last posted that he did, and he seems happier overall since his warm bath last night.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that his color changing is normal also, since his warm bath last night he has been climbing on his plants and has been a brighter green. I was going to do a honey bath tonight but I believe I'm going to have to wait until tomorrow. No feces in his tank that I saw, and I removed all of the crickets from his last feeding as well.


Lol, it can be tricky to get used to, especially if folks wind up posting at the same time and cross posting each other  :Wink:  (I think I still have one to reply to...? lol)

One thing I really like about damp paper towels is there is no way to miss poop! You're gonna see that thing for sure, unless the frog manages to hide it between plant leaves or in the decor somewhere. 

These guys don't always burrow, but they can when preparing to shed or to try to find a cooler spot in the tank. 

Some of my guys (Shirley and Jelly Bean usually) come out right after I turn the main lights off and their red nightlights on. Others (like Honey-Lime) take their sweet time to wake up, and my grumpy Dump, Martha, generally won't come out of her cocohut hide, so I need to take that out of her tank to try and encourage her to be a tree frog... doesn't always work as she'll find some other place in there to tuck into. Weird frog, lol. Just watch quietly for a bit after the lights go out and if you have a red nighttime heat light you will be able to see when your guy comes out for the evening.  :Smile: 

I feed Shirley & Honey either by hand, bowl or free in a bare bottomed tank, depending on what they are getting to eat and if it is medicated or not, Jelly usually eats free in his house (if he ever gets big and greedy enough to rip off a piece of paper towel, the way Shirley can, he'll be fed in a bare bottom tank. Lucy has a glass feeder bowl with 2" sides, which usally keeps the crickets in, unless they get scared and jump out or they climb up Lucy's back and escape! Martha usually eats when I drop crickets in front of her, but lately she's been letting the darn things escape into the tank-- they wind up going into the rocks around her water dish and perishing there if she doesn't get them, so that's rather a pain to have to get them out of there. 

Sounds like Jeremy is doing pretty good!  :Smile:

----------


## Frogger00

I've read that burrowing can be fatal. I can't remember exactly, but they go into some sort of hibernation mode and a "shell" grows over their body killing them. I think as long as they don't stay burrowed for more than a day, you're good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## irThumper

> IrThumper, just realized that you commented on my Answers! 
> 
> I've been trying my best to keep his humidity at 50% but I don't know the best way to do so. I leave the humidifier on pretty much all day and all night. It does best on full blast, but I'm not always home to add water to it, So when I'm gone I keep it on the low setting to make sure there is still water when I come back. 
> 
> I do cycle 12 hours on and 12 hours off, or as close to that as possible. Most days I get up around the same time so the cycle is pretty close to the same times. 
> 
> As for the moss, I was told that is was good for their humidity ): I will take it out asap!
> 
> I'm unsure whether I can find those other kinds of insects, but I will look at my local pet store and see. I forgot to put that I've offered earthworms. He wasn't interested in those either so I'm not sure if he'd be interested in any other worms. He must be picky.
> ...


[QUOTE=omgitsbekah >>>>>[/QUOTE]IrThumper, just realized that you commented on my Answers! 

I've been trying my best to keep his humidity at 50% but I don't know  the best way to do so. I leave the humidifier on pretty much all day and  all night. It does best on full blast, but I'm not always home to add  water to it, So when I'm gone I keep it on the low setting to make sure  there is still water when I come back. *
What kind of humidity gauge do you have?*

I do cycle 12 hours on and 12 hours off, or as close to that as  possible. Most days I get up around the same time so the cycle is pretty  close to the same times. 

As for the moss, I was told that is was good for their humidity ): I will take it out asap!
*Yes  it can be scary stuff. Lots of frog people use sphagnum moss,  especially when shipping, but for White's they are so greedy they will  just grab it in with their feeders, swallow it and there you go,  trouble! One way to help humidity is live potted plants in the  enclosure, making sure they are free of all chemicals, pesticides and  fertilizers and are potted in ABG/safe soil. Good plant choices include  Dracaena compacta, var. "Janet Craig"**, Sanseveria (aka Snake plant or Mother-in-Law Tongue), and Pothos.*

I'm unsure whether I can find those other kinds of insects, but I will  look at my local pet store and see. I forgot to put that I've offered  earthworms. He wasn't interested in those either so I'm not sure if he'd  be interested in any other worms. He must be picky.
*Most  frogs absolutely detest "Red Wigglers" or other types of composting  worm, so it's thought that they produce a taste that frogs find  disagreeable. Canadian nightcrawlers are generally a safe choice. Most  petshops should carry waxworms or dubia, if not they can easily be ordered online.* 

Are there specific kinds of feeder bowls? Crickets would jump out of regular ones. 
*For  myself I try to look for a glass bowl that is textured & has  colored glass so the frogs can see something's in the bowl but not  exactly what... helps keep them from bashing their little faces trying  to eat the crickets through the glass! (usually, lol) and is at least  twice as tall as the frog, if possible. The crickets "usually" don't  jump out-- unless the frog scares them into a big jump, or they crawl up  the frog's back to escape. Everybody has a different idea of what kind  of dish they like to use, and sometimes it takes some experimenting to  find what you like.* *I find most of mine at Goodwill or 2nd Hand stores.*

I was also told to use calcium at every feeding. Multivitamin 2-3 times a week. Is this wrong? 
*Everything  I've heard from the "folks in the know" here states that Cam/VitD3 once  a week, and Multi-Vit once a week (on different days) is perfectly  acceptable for an adult White's tree frog. It also helpful to "gut load"  the crickets a few hours before you feed them to your frogs. This means  feeding a high calcium cricket chow or fresh vegies to them: sweet  potato, yam, carrot, kale and leafy lettuce (not iceberg unless it is  organic!); A slice of juicy orange can work for a water source for the  crickets, or you can offer cotton balls soaked in spring water inside a  plastic lid. I purchase a few dozen crickets at a time and keep them in  their own small set up where they get fed Fluker's dry high calcium cricket diet, original Cheerios, and the spring water on cotton balls.*

Lastly, my frog enjoys being handled, so I do get him out for a little  while to let him sit on my arm or shoulder. Not always every day, but I  try to give him some time out of the tank- he sure enjoys it!  When I  try to put him back, he'll climb up my arm to avoid going back in the  tank. The only other time I handle him is to put him at the bottom of  the tank so he knows when feeding time is. I do not put lotion on or any  medication on my hands unless it is after I handle my frog. I get  cuts/scratches/bites quite often since I work with animals pretty much  every day so if I have an open wound I make sure that he doesn't have  contact with it as well as practice good hygiene. Thanks for your input  and concerns!
*Folks here usually  have differing ideas on handling of frogs, but the general consensus is  less is best... I personally believe that some (not  all) frogs do learn to enjoy being handled on occasion, especially if  they are young and cb when you get them. With White's it just seems to  come naturally to some of them, and this has even been noted in books  about WTFs in the wild. I think a keeper should definitely use  discretion, if a frog obviously does not enjoy being handled, don't, if  they do then enjoy short intervals of interaction with them but always  keep their safety in mind and first priority. It sounds to me like you  already have this well in hand-- pardon the pun!*

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

> IrThumper, just realized that you commented on my Answers! 
> 
> I've been trying my best to keep his humidity at 50% but I don't know  the best way to do so. I leave the humidifier on pretty much all day and  all night. It does best on full blast, but I'm not always home to add  water to it, So when I'm gone I keep it on the low setting to make sure  there is still water when I come back. *
> What kind of humidity gauge do you have?*
> 
> I just have two regular meter humidity guages until I can find a long lasting digital one that isn't overly expensive. That is probably correlating to my issue with humidity then, isn't it? 
> 
> As for the moss, I was told that is was good for their humidity ): I will take it out asap!
> *Yes  it can be scary stuff. Lots of frog people use sphagnum moss,  especially when shipping, but for White's they are so greedy they will  just grab it in with their feeders, swallow it and there you go,  trouble! One way to help humidity is live potted plants in the  enclosure, making sure they are free of all chemicals, pesticides and  fertilizers and are potted in ABG/safe soil. Good plant choices include  Dracaena compacta, var. "Janet Craig"**, Sanseveria (aka Snake plant or Mother-in-Law Tongue), and Pothos.*
> ...


Yes im sure it depend on the certain frog or animal in general! The pet store told me and showed me that he was tame and like to be held so that's one reason I got him. I didn't plan plan have another animal but I fell in love with him (:

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

> Lol, it can be tricky to get used to, especially if folks wind up posting at the same time and cross posting each other  (I think I still have one to reply to...? lol)
> 
> One thing I really like about damp paper towels is there is no way to miss poop! You're gonna see that thing for sure, unless the frog manages to hide it between plant leaves or in the decor somewhere. 
> 
> -They are,  but I don't think he's a fan of them. Im hoping he'll poop in the feeding tank so ill be able to get a nice and clean sample (as clean as it can be anyway) but as long as he does it, I'll be happy haha
> 
> 
> These guys don't always burrow, but they can when preparing to shed or to try to find a cooler spot in the tank. 
> 
> ...


& Im glad to hear that he seems healthy! That makes me so happy and relieved (:

----------


## irThumper

They shed when they grow, and the younger the frog the more shedding there is, I had mine shed every day to every other day as youngsters, I'd say they probably shed a couple times a month at least... hard to tell when you don't catch them at it, but loose bits and strings of skin are a tell tale sign. They can also shed a lot when they have a bacterial or fungal issue going on, and they try to get rid of the infection.

----------


## irThumper

> I've read that burrowing can be fatal. I can't remember exactly, but they go into some sort of hibernation mode and a "shell" grows over their body killing them. I think as long as they don't stay burrowed for more than a day, you're good. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


When White's tree frogs go into hibernation they cover themselves with a coating of slime and mucous to help conserve moisture. I can't imagine this turning into a hard shell unless something goes wrong and the frog desiccates all together while they are in stasis  :EEK!:

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

> They shed when they grow, and the younger the frog the more shedding there is, I had mine shed every day to every other day as youngsters, I'd say they probably shed a couple times a month at least... hard to tell when you don't catch them at it, but loose bits and strings of skin are a tell tale sign. They can also shed a lot when they have a bacterial or fungal issue going on, and they try to get rid of the infection.


Yeah the first time I saw loose skin on him, and I freaked out a little until I read somewhere that they shed and eat their skin. Then about two weeks after that I actively saw him do it. It was interesting but also kind of gross to see lol I can't imagine him doing that every day! If he does do it more than twice a month, should I be concerned that he has some type of infection?

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

Quick question: there is supposed to be a winter storm tonight where I live that could possibly cause power outages. If that occurs, what can I do to keep my frog and lizard warm? Should I move the tanks close to a heater/fire place? Obviously not right in front, but close enough to where the temperatures stay up?

----------


## Crunchy Frog

> Quick question: there is supposed to be a winter storm tonight where I live that could possibly cause power outages. If that occurs, what can I do to keep my frog and lizard warm? Should I move the tanks close to a heater/fire place? Obviously not right in front, but close enough to where the temperatures stay up?


Hi.  I just happened to see this question, and I just happened to have found this article tonight.

Keeping your Frogs Warm in a Power Outage - Josh's Frogs How-To Guides for Reptiles & Amphibians

Hope you all came through the storm okay.

----------


## irThumper

> Hi.  I just happened to see this question, and I just happened to have found this article tonight.
> 
> Keeping your Frogs Warm in a Power Outage - Josh's Frogs How-To Guides for Reptiles & Amphibians
> 
> Hope you all came through the storm okay.


I've read that one on one of my Facebook groups, great article! Thanks for sharing  :Smile:  I hope they made it through well too!  :EEK!:

----------


## irThumper

> Yeah the first time I saw loose skin on him, and I freaked out a little until I read somewhere that they shed and eat their skin. Then about two weeks after that I actively saw him do it. It was interesting but also kind of gross to see lol I can't imagine him doing that every day! If he does do it more than twice a month, should I be concerned that he has some type of infection?


If he's doing everything normal as per usual and not looking like he's unwell I'd say it's fine. I've had times when my guys spend some extended times soaking, but if they're stuck in a shed that could be normal as well. If they don't move, not eating, or are lethargic at night and look just "not right" then it's time to worry.

----------


## elly

> I've read that burrowing can be fatal. I can't remember exactly, but they go into some sort of hibernation mode and a "shell" grows over their body killing them. I think as long as they don't stay burrowed for more than a day, you're good. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't think it's actually the burrowing that kills them, but cold temperatures and hibernation. Hibernation and shutting down the body is always risky. Not sure if it's true but I've heard that trying to hibernate with undigested food in their stomachs can cause it to ferment and kill the frog.

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

Thanks for your replies, the only thing that I'm able to do is put them in the same room as the fireplace. I put blankets over and under the tanks. They seem to be doing okay temperature wise, last time I checked. I also had to put my hedgehog in his playpen beside their tanks so he would stay warm too. His cage is my whole walk in closet and it gets very cold without the heat! Hopefully this power outage doesn't last too long. It is just the beginning and I dont believe we'll be getting it back on anytime soon. We had constant rain all day yesterday, then sleet for a few hours,  and now at least a foot of snow. The dogs seem to enjoy it at least! 🐶

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

He has been in his leaf all day today and was in it for a while yesterday. I gave him another warm bath and he ate two crickets. Havent seen any poop. I have clover honey, but it doesnt have the ingredients on the bottle. Is this okay to use for a honey bath? Im assuming it's pure honey.

----------


## elly

That should be fine. "Clover" just means the bees made the honey from fields of clover.

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

> That should be fine. "Clover" just means the bees made the honey from fields of clover.


Great! I'll do the honey bath as soon as I'm able. With the power outage I had to bring him and my lizard to work to stay.

----------


## irThumper

> I don't think it's actually the burrowing that kills them, but cold temperatures and hibernation. Hibernation and shutting down the body is always risky. 
> 
> >>>>Not sure if it's true but I've heard that trying to hibernate with undigested food in their stomachs can cause it to ferment and kill the frog<<<<


Good question there, definitely needs some looking into!  :EEK!:

----------


## irThumper

> Great! I'll do the honey bath as soon as I'm able. With the power outage I had to bring him and my lizard to work to stay.


Wow, you guys are really getting socked there  :Frown:  Good move taking them to work! They have a generator there or is power just still on in that area? Good boss to let you bring your critters over! 

Yup, Elly's right about the honey. As long as it is not a "honey sauce" (like the stuff from KFC) it should be just fine.  :Smile:

----------


## Crunchy Frog

> I've read that one on one of my Facebook groups, great article! Thanks for sharing  I hope they made it through well too!


I'm lucky with the frogs I have right now.  They can survive being frozen solid.  :Biggrin:

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

> Wow, you guys are really getting socked there  Good move taking them to work! They have a generator there or is power just still on in that area? Good boss to let you bring your critters over! 
> 
> Yup, Elly's right about the honey. As long as it is not a "honey sauce" (like the stuff from KFC) it should be just fine.


Yeah it was the only option /: they're doing fine but I feel bad throwing their schedules off and making them stay in a high trafficing area. Hipefully the power comes back soon! 

As for the office, they have power. Our whole neighborhood is without though. Both of my bosses were great! I just brought them to the one that would have more room for their tanks and less people around. 

& it is definitely not honey sauce! We try to use the real stuff in my household haha

----------


## irThumper

> Yeah it was the only option /: they're doing fine but I feel bad throwing their schedules off and making them stay in a high trafficing area. Hipefully the power comes back soon! 
> 
> As for the office, they have power. Our whole neighborhood is without though. Both of my bosses were great! I just brought them to the one that would have more room for their tanks and less people around. 
> 
> & it is definitely not honey sauce! We try to use the real stuff in my household haha


Good deal!  :Smile:   Keep us updated on how everyone's doing! ^_^

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

I was able to pick Jeremy and Lady up from the office last night, they quickly settled in and seem to be doing fine with the change (: 
Jeremy is eating well in the 10 gallon tank now, he ate  4-5 crickets last night and that's the most I know of him eating in one night. 
Still thinking he should be eating more, but maybe that's enough for him.
 He seems to be gaining a little weight so I'm not concerned as long as he continues doing well! 

I have yet to see any feces so I'll be able to do that honey bath tonight finally! 
I still plan to do a fecal sample as well to make sure he doesn't have anything that I don't know about.
Also, I'm going to the pet store today so I'll see if they have any waxworms. 
It totally slipped my mind yesterday when I went out of town specifically to go to different pet stores. lol

----------


## irThumper

> I was able to pick Jeremy and Lady up from the office last night, they quickly settled in and seem to be doing fine with the change (: 
> Jeremy is eating well in the 10 gallon tank now, he ate  4-5 crickets last night and that's the most I know of him eating in one night. 
> Still thinking he should be eating more, but maybe that's enough for him.
>  He seems to be gaining a little weight so I'm not concerned as long as he continues doing well! 
> 
> I have yet to see any feces so I'll be able to do that honey bath tonight finally! 
> I still plan to do a fecal sample as well to make sure he doesn't have anything that I don't know about.
> Also, I'm going to the pet store today so I'll see if they have any waxworms. 
> It totally slipped my mind yesterday when I went out of town specifically to go to different pet stores. lol


Glad you were able to get everyone back home and settled successfully! 4-5 crickets should be fine  :Smile:  I don't remember, did you say you feed him every day? Hopefully he will like the waxworms and those and the honey bath will get you some results  :Smile:

----------


## Frogger00

Another thing you can try is horn worms. They digest really easy and are said to be like laxatives for frogs :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

> Glad you were able to get everyone back home and settled successfully! 4-5 crickets should be fine  I don't remember, did you say you feed him every day? Hopefully he will like the waxworms and those and the honey bath will get you some results


I usually just feed him every other day, but occasionally I'll feed him two days in a row if he didn't eat well the feeding before. 

He may or may not have eaten a waxworm last night. I didnt see it in his tank and it wasn't in the bowl that I put it in so hopefully it helps! I forgot to do the honey bath last night but i'm in the process with it right now. He isn't too thrilled. lol 



> Glad you were able to get everyone back home and settled successfully! 4-5 crickets should be fine  I don't remember, did you say you feed him every day? Hopefully he will like the waxworms and those and the honey bath will get you some results

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

> Another thing you can try is horn worms. They digest really easy and are said to be like laxatives for frogs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I didnt see any hornworms at the pet store, though I wasn't specifically looking for them either. If the waxforms and/or the honey bath doesn't work, I will get some of those if they're available!

----------


## Frogger00

> I didnt see any hornworms at the pet store, though I wasn't specifically looking for them either. If the waxforms and/or the honey bath doesn't work, I will get some of those if they're available!


They can be a bit difficult to find. My petsmart has them along as a few reptile specialty stores near me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

He finally pooped! Ive never been so happy to see poop in my life haha To work it goes, will let you all know if anything comes up in it (: His cute face looks happier now too, I'm sure he wasn't feeling all that great.

----------


## Frogger00

That's great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

It looks like we found the source or Jeremy's problems! Strongloides were present and I actually saw one actively moving around. It was quite neat haha My vet looked in a book of exotic pets and found out that we can deworm him with panache when we have here in the office. I'll be bringing him this afternoon to weigh him and deworm him! Hopefully he'll soon be feeling better (:

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

Panacur*

----------


## Frogger00

That's great that he's on his way to recovery! Good luck and keep us updated! Btw, I love your username lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

Why thank you! I am glad that he is as well. I will keep everyone updated, hopefully he starts feeling better and pooping regularly!

----------


## irThumper

Poop! Yay! Strongyloides! BOO!  :EEK!:  Nasty things, *grumble*. That's what I have to worm Martha and Lucy for too, but it was recommended that Ivermectin would be more effective. Hope the Panacur does it's job  :Smile: 

Say, how will you be giving him the med, by the way? I've treated my first guys by injecting the med into wax worms and feeding them to them, but Martha and Lucy neither hand feed nor want waxies, so I'm looking to purchase a couple of stainless steel ball tip oral dosing needles to use on them.

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

We just went by the book and used panacur,  I'll probably do another fecal in three weeks to see if we need to deworm again. We too have ivermectin though so if we need to do that we could. 

We had to open his mouth using my debit card. I felt so mean ): but I think he has gotten over it haha We just squirted it in his mouth. I would have much rather injected the worms, but I would be afraid of running into the same problem. We just used a regular 1cc syringe and it did the trick. Took three people though! Haha

----------


## irThumper

> We just went by the book and used panacur,  I'll probably do another fecal in three weeks to see if we need to deworm again. We too have ivermectin though so if we need to do that we could. 
> 
> We had to open his mouth using my debit card. I felt so mean ): but I think he has gotten over it haha We just squirted it in his mouth. I would have much rather injected the worms, but I would be afraid of running into the same problem. We just used a regular 1cc syringe and it did the trick. Took three people though! Haha


Omigosh! I only have me, so looks like I'm going to be having some fun! Definitely going to invest in those dosing needles... I like the idea they can be sterilized and reused too  :Smile:

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

Yeah that would be great! It definitely wouldnt have been possible for just one person. It took 3! I held him, the doctor opened his mouth, and someone else gave him the medicine

----------


## irThumper

Oog, what a process!

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

Yeah it required quite a bit of teamwork!  

He has been eating an average of 5-6 worms every other day (with the occasional two nights in a row when i want to spoil him lol) and he hasn't pooped since Tuesday morning before I went to work. I know I shouldn't been concerned as of now but should he poop within a week? Two weeks?  When will another honey bath be necessary?

----------


## Frogger00

> Yeah it required quite a bit of teamwork!  
> 
> He has been eating an average of 5-6 worms every other day (with the occasional two nights in a row when i want to spoil him lol) and he hasn't pooped since Tuesday morning before I went to work. I know I shouldn't been concerned as of now but should he poop within a week? Two weeks?  When will another honey bath be necessary?


In my experience, sometimes my frogs poop 3-4 times a week. Other times It takes up to two weeks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

> In my experience, sometimes my frogs poop 3-4 times a week. Other times It takes up to two weeks. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Okay so if he doesn't poop within two weeks I should go ahead and truth honey bath again? Im thinking that may happen since generally deworming has to be done more than once. Not sure if that applies to frogs or not, but thats what I would assume.

----------


## Frogger00

> Okay so if he doesn't poop within two weeks I should go ahead and truth honey bath again? Im thinking that may happen since generally deworming has to be done more than once. Not sure if that applies to frogs or not, but thats what I would assume.


Probably. I usually do a honey bath if my frogs don't poop for over two weeks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## omgitsbekahxD

UPDATE: Jeremy seems to be doing swell! He looks better, and appears to be feeling better too (: 

He's eating more, is more active, and is doing things that frogs should do (like sitting in his water bowl and actually pooping now!) I've been hearing him croak practically every night, im thinking it may be a sign that he's happy and feeling well? & his color hasn't been getting as purple as it was before so I think according to him, it has to do partly with his mood.

Thank you guys for all of your help, hopefully I wont be needing anything anytime soon!

----------


## irThumper

Awesome news! Good job!  :Frog Smile:

----------

